

Founder / Life Balance - jordancooper
http://jordancooper.wordpress.com/2010/04/02/founder-life-balance/

======
jfi
Joran, taking breaks and letting work go is extremely necessary. Your marginal
production and happiness begin to severely decline and you end up just burning
yourself out.

You can put in 2 days of straight, solid work and get half as much done (and
be much more unhappy) than if you take a day off, check back into the real
world, then work the next day, for example.

"All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy"

